# Nardil Is My Girl



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

I would just like to say that I have enjoyed the company of a lot of women in my day, but Nardil will always be my one true love. She calms me down when the waters are rough. She keeps me low when the tide is high.










I will always be true to my girl...Nardil!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

id like to try nardil but i got too many drugs that interact with it.


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

I'd like to try Nardil, but I can't get my damn hands on it without jumping through hoops. And jumping through such hoops with severe SA is next to impossible.

Given what I know about it, I could actually just be on Nardil and nothing else. Well, benzos don't react to it from what I've read, so I'd probably stick with Klonopin at least for its sedative effects, even if I later discovered that I didn't need it anymore provided that Nardil works as well as it supposedly does.


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

winnipegjets, I'm very glad to hear that something works really well for you. I have had the same girl for about 6 days. started with 15mg a day than found that I had no SE so decided to titrated it up to 30 mg after just 4 days (i'm very impatient and can't wait it to work).
my question is how is best to titrate Nardil since what I have is just some light SE's like sleepiness, feeling drugged...
Even though I took it just for few days I started to feel slight improvement on social interactions, the problem is I want it to start WORKING already b/c I feel really bad (I'm in time when I need to study and it just getting it worse ahh!).

thanks for your help.


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

make sure you're careful when increasing the dosage. Too much too soon can give you bad side effects, If you're like me, she will treat you right after about 5 weeks. Be patient and best of luck.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

I'm doing her sister :b


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

Caedmon said:


> I'm doing her sister :b


Spending the last few days reading post after post on anxietyhelp.org, many have mentioned that supplementing Parnate with Neurontin is almost as good as being on the 'old' Nardil. But these were people who have been on the old version for many years only to have gotten sick or hospitalized after switching to the new version. The reason, from all that I have gathered so far, results from the lack of an enteric coating (for bypassing the stomach acids), the subtraction of Acacia and Kaolin (for better and more consistent absorption in the small intestines), and the addition of Croscarmellose sodium (which seems to interfere with the absorption). All the current versions, regardless of where they're manufactured, have more or less stuck with the new Pfizer formula. The kind I was fortunate enough to get was the Concord brand, which doesn't include Croscarmellose sodium. I'm just going to assume and hope that since I was never on the old version before, my physiology will be much more accepting of the new version. Many have had luck with crushing it up and putting it inside an empty enteric capsule, but I've found those capsules aren't exactly easy and affordable to come by like gelatin capsules, which get quickly broken down by GI acids. Enteric coatings get added on top of a drug during its manufacturing process, and not separately, even though it can and has been done. But hopefully I won't have to go that route.

Anyway, I'm thinking of a Nardil + Neurontin + Klonopin combo, but I'm just going to wait to see how I react to Nardil first. Unlike other meds, Nardil isn't the kind to take haphazardly.

How is Parnate working for you, btw?


----------



## longway (Mar 3, 2007)

Formerly Artie,
I think you're going too far thinking what would be the next move.First let Nardil show you how it can help you. you seem to be very worry about the 'old' and the 'new' too much. I've red and know alot of people that take it today and all they say about it is 'wonderful' so I think if this is meant to be the drug for you it should work anyway regardless being 'new or old'.
I'm at 45mg/d for 4 days already, I know It might take some time to work so patient is important factor.
So how does your therapy go Artie? what dose and day are you at?


----------



## Formerly Artie (Jun 26, 2007)

longway said:


> Formerly Artie,
> I think you're going too far thinking what would be the next move.First let Nardil show you how it can help you. you seem to be very worry about the 'old' and the 'new' too much. I've red and know alot of people that take it today and all they say about it is 'wonderful' so I think if this is meant to be the drug for you it should work anyway regardless being 'new or old'.
> I'm at 45mg/d for 4 days already, I know It might take some time to work so patient is important factor.


I actually think you're right. If I'm lucky, I'll just be on Nardil and nothing else. True, I am planning too far ahead, so I'll just wait to see what Nardil does. It would appear that those who have had major problems on the new Nardil have been on the old one for many years prior. I still think Pfizer did a big disservice to those people with the reformulation, and believe it was wrong and immoral what they did, since a lot people either fell apart completely, lost their jobs and family, or went into the hospital.



> So how does your therapy go Artie? what dose and day are you at?


Unfortunately, my SA manifests in very specific ways - quite different than most people here - and as a result, I'm unable to see a doctor until I get better, which may seem a bit upside-down and ironic, since I wouldn't have a need to see a doctor if I was ever in a well enough condition to see one.

I had to get Nardil in other ways. I really had no other choice otherwise. So I won't know how my therapy and dosage is going until I get to that point. But I'll be taking 15mg daily for a time, and then work my way up in 15mg increments. I know it can take up to 8 weeks before it finally kicks in (many people have given up before that time), so I just have to be patient, but hopefully it won't take 2 months at all. That's why I'm doing all this reading, due to the fact that I don't have a doctor. Besides, I know how the psychiatric protocol works, and I don't want all these SSRIs and NSRIs shoved on me; they get rich, and I get worse.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

Formerly Artie said:


> Caedmon said:
> 
> 
> > I'm doing her sister :b
> ...


Huh that is really interesting. I was taking neurontin/gabapentin for a while and it was anxiolytic. But I don't feel like I need it, so I don't take it. I definitely benefit from parnate. I'm much more at ease, confident, clear-thinking, and less inhibited. I still get anxious, but life is better on parnate than without it. At this point I get literally zero side effects from Parnate at my current dose, which I totally love as well.


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm bumping this thread up for my good friend Tom to read.


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

winnipegjets said:


> I'm bumping this thread up for my good friend Tom to read.


Thanks winnipegjets. I asked my doctor this morning for a prescription of Nardil. He was reluctant. Instead he recommended Paxil.

I told my doctor "look what Nardil does for my good friend winnipegjets. Winniepegjets stays a whole month (Dec 10 to Jan 9) away from the SAS forum because he is on Nardil. My SA forced me to post about my anxiety and offer support to other SAers who suffered from anxiety brought on by the holidays. But my good friend winnipegjets is on Nardil and he escaped the holiday blues that the rest of the SA community faced."

I told my doctor that Nardil cured winnipegjet's social anxiety without any side effects. My doctor asked me if winnipegjets suffers from social anxiety. I said yes. He is just very shy to discuss his anxiety in the Coping with SA forum. That is normal SA.

Thanks to Nardil, winnipegjets has enjoyed the company of lots of women in his day. Most men with SA are unable to enjoy the company of one woman in their life. That is why, I want Nardil

My doctor relented and prescribed Nardil. I will keep you posted on my recovery.

Thank you winnipegjets.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

That was either a ton of sarcasm or a case of inadvertent over-enthusiasm due to a strange understanding of English as a second language :con


----------



## i_against_i (Nov 29, 2007)

Does it matter whether the daily dose is taken all at once or spread throughout the day?


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

i_against_i said:


> Does it matter whether the daily dose is taken all at once or spread throughout the day?


yes.

The side effects are usually a lot more manageable if you spread the dose 2-3 times a day. If you take it all at once, the side effects would be worse, and my guess would be that you would feel pretty drowsy. As for myself, I take doses of 60mg and 75 mg on alternating days. usually I do 2 morning 2 afternoon, or if I'm on a day where I'm talking 5 it would be 2,2, and one in the early evening.


----------



## winnipegjets (Oct 1, 2007)

korey said:


> That was either a ton of sarcasm or a case of inadvertent over-enthusiasm due to a strange understanding of English as a second language :con


That's Tommy for you. We go way back...


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

winnipegjets said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > That was either a ton of sarcasm or a case of inadvertent over-enthusiasm due to a strange understanding of English as a second language :con
> ...


 :lol


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Winni 

How is Nardil working for you?


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Hope you and your girl had a happy Valentine's Day.


----------



## dns (Apr 30, 2008)

hey guys any updates? how is it working I mean Nardil?
Hopefully it's all ok


----------



## bruinsy19 (Dec 3, 2008)

For me the side effects even at a standard dose of 45 mgs/day are intolerable .I am going to lower the dosage to 30 mg/day and make a decision whether to continue with the drug.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Klonopin is my man.


----------



## KurtG85 (Sep 19, 2008)

Adderall is my nappy headed ho.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

KurtG85 said:


> Adderall is my nappy headed ho.


Adderall and Klonopin is my orgy!


----------



## nikki32 (Jan 15, 2008)

I have heard alot of talk about this durg. What is it exactly? an anti-depressant ? anti-anxiety?


----------

